# os voy a Enseñar la mejor web de venta de licencias claves keys de windows 10 windows 11 y office 2019 2021 365 que conozco



## NormanMan (20 Ago 2021)

soy administrador de sistemas y monto equipos en oficinas y mantenimiento de servidores windows server, lo típico de mi oficio, pues bien antes comprábamos las claves en ebay, pero desde hace un tiempo no se que ha pasado que ya no venden claves ahí, después busqué en aliexpress y si hay pero fallan mucho, como si estuvieran bloqueadas, otros sitios son muy careros.... entonces un día buscando en un foro de coches bastante conocido me encontré en la descripción de un usuario una web
la pongo en oculto así no hago spam, para mi ha sido un descubrimiento. espero que os ayude.



Spoiler: web en cuestión



www.serialshop.es






Spoiler: Windows 11 pro



Microsoft Windows 11 Pro Retail - SerialShop




Me han hecho partner hace poco y ahora tengo un cupón en la firma del 10%, además de haceros un descuento yo también me beneficio.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (20 Ago 2021)

Y también tienen claves de otros programas, me la apunto.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (20 Ago 2021)

Puede interesar.


----------



## NormanMan (20 Ago 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Y también tienen claves de otros programas, me la apunto.



creo que si pero a mi solo me interesan las de windows y office


----------



## gpm (20 Ago 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> creo que si pero a mi solo me interesan las de windows y office




Una duda con una licencia de office se actualiza para toda la vida o como?


----------



## NormanMan (20 Ago 2021)

gpm dijo:


> Una duda con una licencia de office se actualiza para toda la vida o como?



que yo sepa no, si compras office 2019, tendrás office 2019, el dia que lancen office 2050 tendrás que comprar otra vez esa version, si te refieres a las actualizaciones, si, se actualiza, eso no depende de la licencia.
He estado mirando y la versión que se actualiza a una nueva versión es office 365 pero la licencia es anual, las otras son de por vida.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (20 Ago 2021)

Existen opciones gratuitas, como el KMSpico creo recordar.


----------



## NormanMan (20 Ago 2021)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> Existen opciones gratuitas, como el KMSpico creo recordar.



si, dile tu a mis clientes que les meta el kms a ver que te dicen


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (20 Ago 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> si, dile tu a mis clientes que les meta el kms a ver que te dicen



No me refería como negocio, evidentemente.

De hecho, la razón por la que he mencionado KMSpico es por si alguien puede explicar los problemas que tal opción puede acarrear desde un punto de vista técnico.


----------



## NormanMan (20 Ago 2021)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> No me refería como negocio, evidentemente.
> 
> De hecho, la razón por la que he mencionado KMSpico es por si alguien puede explicar los problemas que tal opción puede acarrear desde un punto de vista técnico.



Problema ninguno, kms spico va a activar tu pc pero tienes un programa en segundo plano corriendo y conectado a un servidor kms no oficial, por lo demás nada importante. que te bajes el kms de algun lugar dudoso y te entre un trollano.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (20 Ago 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> Problema ninguno, kms spico va a activar tu pc pero tienes un programa en segundo plano corriendo y conectado a un servidor kms no oficial, por lo demás nada importante. que te bajes el kms de algun lugar dudoso y te entre un trollano.



La conexión es permanente?

Podrías explicar la necesidad de tal cosa?


----------



## gpm (20 Ago 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> que yo sepa no, si compras office 2019, tendrás office 2019, el dia que lancen office 2050 tendrás que comprar otra vez esa version, si te refieres a las actualizaciones, si, se actualiza, eso no depende de la licencia.
> He estado mirando y la versión que se actualiza a una nueva versión es office 365 pero la licencia es anual, las otras son de por vida.




Mil gracias que soy un cateto tecnológico y eso de pagar 120€ anuales pues no hay ganas.


----------



## NormanMan (20 Ago 2021)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> La conexión es permanente?
> 
> Podrías explicar la necesidad de tal cosa?



microsoft tiene unos servidores que se llaman kms en los cuales ellos validan tu clave constantemente ya sea office o windows, Los creadores del activador crearon unos servidores que emulan al servidor de microsoft, tu cuando ejecutas el activador de kms spico haces que windows 10 se comunique con esos servidores que emulan ser el de microsoft, por eso kms spico corre constantemente en segundo plano.


----------



## NormanMan (20 Ago 2021)

gpm dijo:


> Mil gracias que soy un cateto tecnológico y eso de pagar 120€ anuales pues no hay ganas.



mucha gente paga 120€ que cuesta office en mediamarkt por ejemplo porque no sabe que existen alternativas.


----------



## Andr3ws (20 Ago 2021)

Lo más barato (0€) es hacerse Insider de M$ y meterse en el anillo de pruebas de versiones finales.
Tendrás 1-2 semanas antes las versiones de windows, con un mínimo riesgo de errores y a cambio tienes una licencia gratuita.
Yo ya estoy haciendo pruebas con Windows 11 en equipos antiguos para ver hasta que punto los van a dejar tirados, y de momento todo lo probado funciona.


----------



## NormanMan (20 Ago 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Lo más barato (0€) es hacerse Insider de M$ y meterse en el anillo de pruebas de versiones finales.
> Tendrás 1-2 semanas antes las versiones de windows, con un mínimo riesgo de errores y a cambio tienes una licencia gratuita.
> Yo ya estoy haciendo pruebas con Windows 11 en equipos antiguos para ver hasta que punto los van a dejar tirados, y de momento todo lo probado funciona.



A ver... vas a poder actualizar gratis desde windows 10, no veo problema, la totalidad de los equipos actuales hoy dia lleva w10, quedan 4 contados con el 7 y a esos que se mantienen con w7 no los vas a hacer cambiar de opinión que w7 es el mejor OS de la historia.


----------



## Andr3ws (20 Ago 2021)

Win7 es un sistema muerto, sin soporte oficial desde hace meses.
El que se mantenga ahí se merece todo lo que le pase.

Pasale este enlace a tus clientes.
El soporte de Windows 7 finalizó el 14 de enero de 2020


----------



## NormanMan (20 Ago 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Win7 es un sistema muerto, sin soporte oficial desde hace meses.
> El que se mantenga ahí se merece todo lo que le pase.
> 
> Pasale este enlace a tus clientes.
> El soporte de Windows 7 finalizó el 14 de enero de 2020



tampoco estas teniendo una cosa en cuenta que es la compatibilidad de determinadas aplicaciones empresariales con windows 10, tengo clientes que no pueden pasar ni de windows xp, hablo de empresas e industrias grandes. ojalá fuera todo tan facil como migrar, pero no lo es.


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Ago 2021)

al rico spam


----------



## Registrador (22 Ago 2021)

Que triste la vida del usuario de Windows


----------



## NormanMan (22 Ago 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Que triste la vida del usuario de Windows



la verdad que si, aunque con linux muchas de las tareas se solventan fácil siempre tienes que terminar pasando por el terminal y eso a mu ha gente da rechazo.


----------



## NormanMan (22 Ago 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> al rico spam



para nada aunque si podria pedir comisión


----------



## ueee3 (22 Ago 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> soy administrador de sistemas y monto equipos en oficinas y mantenimiento de servidores windows server, lo típico de mi oficio, pues bien antes comprábamos las claves en ebay, pero desde hace un tiempo no se que ha pasado que ya no venden claves ahí, después busqué en aliexpress y si hay pero fallan mucho, como si estuvieran bloqueadas, otros sitios son muy careros.... entonces un día buscando en un foro de coches bastante conocido me encontré en la descripción de un usuario una web
> la pongo en oculto así no hago spam, para mi ha sido un descubrimiento. espero que os ayude.
> 
> 
> ...



¿Todo legal?


----------



## NormanMan (22 Ago 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Todo legal?



lo que llevo comprado de windows 10 y office de momento solo tuve un problema que una clave de office no funcionaba y me la cambiaron, los demás programas no se decirte


----------



## basura_inmunda (22 Ago 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> mucha gente paga 120€ que cuesta office en mediamarkt por ejemplo porque no sabe que existen alternativas.



Alternativas ilegales, es piratería informática.


----------



## NormanMan (22 Ago 2021)

basura_inmunda dijo:


> Alternativas ilegales, es piratería informática.



son claves retail legales, compra una y lo compruebas que mi me da pereza mandarte una captura de pantalla

una vez comprada y W10 activado, vas a cmd y ejecutas: slmgr.vbs /dli

Al final de la segunda línea pueden aparecer varias cosas

- RETAIL - Es una licencia legal

- OEM - Es legal pero solo si se usa en el ordenador con la que venía, es decir es una licencia para un solo ordenador, son las que te vienen cuando compras un portátil por ejemplo

- MAK o KMS - Estas son las típicas que están pirateadas, son licencias por volumen para empresas grandes y su reventa es ilegal

A parte, si después de la línea de "Estado de la licencia" te aparecen entradas como Expiración de la activación de volumen, Intervalo de activación, Intervalo de renovación, etc. ya sabes que son licencias ilegales, esto aparece con el KMS o MAK.

si alguien tiene dudas sobre licencias de microsoft no dudéis en preguntar.


----------



## Martixen (23 Ago 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> lo que llevo comprado de windows 10 y office de momento solo tuve un problema que una clave de office no funcionaba y me la cambiaron, los demás programas no se decirte



Veo que tiene licencias de win oem y retail.
Cuanto tiempo llevas comprando en la tienda? Solo retail?

Este tipo de licencias suelen ser robadas y aunque funcionan bien unos meses acaban cayendo.



Entiendo que las retail se pueden activar y desactivar para volverlas a utilizar en otro pc distinto. Como se hace esa desactivación?


----------



## NormanMan (23 Ago 2021)

Martixen dijo:


> Veo que tiene licencias de win oem y retail.
> Cuanto tiempo llevas comprando en la tienda? Solo retail?
> 
> Este tipo de licencias suelen ser robadas y aunque funcionan bien unos meses acaban cayendo.
> ...



lee el comentario de arriba, llevo comprando desde mayo aprox, y las retail.
Cualquiera que crea que es víctima de una falsificación puede ejecutar el comando de mas arriba y comprobar si tu clave es genuina.
Y luego las office compro las que se activan a través de internet, son mas caras pero bueno.

para desvincular una clave del equipo:

Accede al símbolo del sistema o cmd pulsando la tecla “Windows + R” y luego escribimos “cmd”. Escribimos lo siguiente en la ventana emergente del cmd: slmgr /upk. Nos aparecerá una pequeña ventana emergente donde dirá que la clave del producto se desinstaló correctamente, allí pulsamos “aceptar”.

está quedando un hilo guapísimo, si tenis mas dudas respondo, me molan estos temas.


----------



## NormanMan (24 Ago 2021)

Una vez desvinculada, sin problema, pero sólo las retail, las oem quedan vinculadas a tu hardware o cuenta microsoft para siempre


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Ago 2021)

Pero eh, vosotros no os pregunteis en ningun momento, ni reclameis en ningun momento, que alguna puta empresa de este puto continente desarrolle de una puta vez un puto sistema para no tener que pasar por el puto aro del monopolio ñarigudo


----------



## El_neutral (24 Ago 2021)

Pillo sitio


----------



## Don Redondón (24 Ago 2021)

Caro, muy caro, y el Photoshop 2021 con programa activado huele muy mal.

En hrk el w10 por menos de 3 euros. 

No digo na y lo digo to


www.allkeyshop.com


----------



## chainsaw man (24 Ago 2021)

No se puede tener activado el windows sin internet??!!

Yo os cuento un secreto que no se si funciona todavia, pero aun podeis pasar gratis de win7 a win10, aunque dijeron hace años que habian dejado de dar ese servicio me parece que el link sigue activo, lo se porque en el curro un par de compañeros lo hicieron, yo no porque odio win10 y de todas maneras apenas lo uso ya que me toca currar en linux...


----------



## Don Redondón (24 Ago 2021)

chainsaw man dijo:


> No se puede tener activado el windows sin internet??!!
> 
> Yo os cuento un secreto que no se si funciona todavia, pero aun podeis pasar gratis de win7 a win10, aunque dijeron hace años que habian dejado de dar ese servicio me parece que el link sigue activo, lo se porque en el curro un par de compañeros lo hicieron, yo no porque odio win10 y de todas maneras apenas lo uso ya que me toca currar en linux...



Por teléfono, así lo he activado yo un par de veces.


----------



## chainsaw man (24 Ago 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> Por teléfono, así lo he activado yo un par de veces.



Esto creo que lo hizo otro compañero una vez, y ni tenia el windows originial pero aun asi el tio insistio y le dieron una clave o algo asi para activarlo por tlf...


----------



## NormanMan (24 Ago 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> Caro, muy caro, y el Photoshop 2021 con programa activado huele muy mal.
> 
> En hrk el w10 por menos de 3 euros.
> 
> ...



conocía hrk, pero hay un problema, ahí sólo puedes comprar una licencia por cuenta, cada vez que quieras una clave tienes que crearte una cuenta nueva en hrk y con office me pasó lo mismo


----------



## Don Redondón (24 Ago 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> conocía hrk, pero hay un problema, ahí sólo puedes comprar una licencia por cuenta, cada vez que quieras una clave tienes que crearte una cuenta nueva en hrk y con office me pasó lo mismo



ni de coña. tengo varias licencias compradas en varias tiendas y lo del limite no lo he sufrido.


----------



## NormanMan (24 Ago 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> ni de coña. tengo varias licencias compradas en varias tiendas y lo del limite no lo he sufrido.



pues yo si, ya te digo en hrk para ser exactos, es como si fuera una oferta de bienvenida


----------



## Don Redondón (24 Ago 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> pues yo si, ya te digo en hrk para ser exactos, es como si fuera una oferta de bienvenida



va a ser que no. pero nada, tu a lo tuyo.


----------



## Lumpen (24 Ago 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Puede interesar.




No hay de edición musical, seguimos con reaper.


----------



## Lumpen (24 Ago 2021)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> Existen opciones gratuitas, como el KMSpico creo recordar.




No es lo mismo.


----------



## NormanMan (24 Ago 2021)

Lumpen dijo:


> No hay de edición musical, seguimos con reaper.



buf esas son carísimas no?


----------



## Lumpen (24 Ago 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> buf esas son carísimas no?




Asies bro.

Yo tengo la de reaper, porque la “profesional” son 70€ de por vida.

Pero protools, ableton, sequoia, etc…

Llegan fácil a los 600€


----------



## Lumpen (24 Ago 2021)

Pago via paypal.

Tiene pinta de ser licencias compradas con tarjetas robadas.


----------



## Turbamulta (24 Ago 2021)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Yo os cuento un secreto que no se si funciona todavia, pero aun podeis pasar gratis de win7 a win10, aunque dijeron hace años que habian dejado de dar ese servicio me parece que el link sigue activo, lo se porque en el curro un par de compañeros lo hicieron, yo no porque odio win10 y de todas maneras apenas lo uso ya que me toca currar en linux...



Si tienes por ahi cualquier equipo da igual que no funcione que tenga una pegatina de W7 que le puedas sacar foto instalas W10 sin key en cualquier equipo nuevo que quieras, una vez instalado te conectas por el chat de asistencia que viene en el propio sistema y le pones al tipo que tienes un equipo actualizado desde W7 a W10 dentro del plazo que dio MS que le has tenido que cambiar la placa por avería, te pide una foto de la pegatina de licencia con la key legible y te mandan una key nueva 100% legal para el equipo.

Tienes que instalar el W10 que corresponda a la licencia de 7, si tienes un 7 Home o Home Premium tienes que instalar un 10 Home porque es la key que te van a mandar. Para un Pro necesitas un Pro o un Ultimate.

Esto tiene un límite de "rearmados", vamos que no puedes usar la misma key de W7 más que unas pocas veces.


----------



## NormanMan (24 Ago 2021)

bueno yo de momento he comprado mas de 1000 licencias y no me ha ido mal, eso de si es robado o no se lo tendreis que preguntar a ellos.


----------



## NormanMan (24 Ago 2021)

Lumpen dijo:


> Asies bro.
> 
> Yo tengo la de reaper, porque la “profesional” son 70€ de por vida.
> 
> ...



no tengo ni idea del tema, puede que suene rara la pregunta pero pensaba que tu cuando comprabas un instrumento musical como un piano electrónico caro o una tabla de mezclas ya te venia el programa.


----------



## Bimb0 (24 Ago 2021)

Hay que ser tonto para pagar algo que es fácilmente pirateable.


----------



## Lumpen (24 Ago 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> no tengo ni idea del tema, puede que suene rara la pregunta pero pensaba que tu cuando comprabas un instrumento musical como un piano electrónico caro o una tabla de mezclas ya te venia el programa.




Versiones litle, de pruebas o muy capadas.

Y te lo dice uno qué tiene varias controladoras/sintes y teclados.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (24 Ago 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> son claves retail legales, compra una y lo compruebas que mi me da pereza mandarte una captura de pantalla
> 
> una vez comprada y W10 activado, vas a cmd y ejecutas: slmgr.vbs /dli
> 
> ...



He comprobado que la clave de windows 10 que tengo almacenada en el registro es diferente a la que me dieron en su día por ebay. 

Es una clave retail que lleva 3 años en funcionamiento sin problemas. ¿Esto es normal?


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (24 Ago 2021)

La mejor venta de claves Virus10 es desinstalar ese infecto sistema operativo (nunca mejor dicho) e instalar un Linux


----------



## NormanMan (24 Ago 2021)

Sr. Obdulio dijo:


> He comprobado que la clave de windows 10 que tengo almacenada en el registro es diferente a la que me dieron en su día por ebay.
> 
> Es una clave retail que lleva 3 años en funcionamiento sin problemas. ¿Esto es normal?



que mensaje te aparece?


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (24 Ago 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> que mensaje te aparece?



El mensaje me aparece retail.

Todo normal, pero te saca 5 dígitos de la clave y al ver que no correspondían con los que metí para activar windows he mirado el registro y es una clave distinta a la que me mandaron.


----------



## Scarjetas (24 Ago 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> creo que si pero a mi solo me interesan las de windows y office



Gracias amego, es que la parienta compró un portátil y antiguamente, sabía crackear todo, pero como no es mío, no quería hacerlo y activar todo, vale una pasta y esto que has puesto, hasta de antivirus tiene, mis diez...


----------



## NormanMan (24 Ago 2021)

Sr. Obdulio dijo:


> El mensaje me aparece retail.
> 
> Todo normal, pero te saca 5 dígitos de la clave y al ver que no correspondían con los que metí para activar windows he mirado el registro y es una clave distinta a la que me mandaron.



es normal, usa esto: ProduKey - Recover lost product key (CD-Key) of Windows/MS-Office/SQL Server y ahí verás la clave real.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (24 Ago 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> es normal, usa esto: ProduKey - Recover lost product key (CD-Key) of Windows/MS-Office/SQL Server y ahí verás la clave real.



Gracias por la información.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (25 Ago 2021)

Veo que hay una clave de 5 pavos de Windows 10 upgradeable y la verdad que estoy tentado ....pero espero que no me caguen los 5 pavos sino voy a estar cabreado mucho tiempo


----------



## NormanMan (25 Ago 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Veo que hay una clave de 5 pavos de Windows 10 upgradeable y la verdad que estoy tentado ....pero espero que no me caguen los 5 pavos sino voy a estar cabreado mucho tiempo
> Ver archivo adjunto 753385



como digo mas arriba, llevo compradas mas de 1000 claves....


----------



## Don Redondón (25 Ago 2021)

Y licencias de Office cuando son de suscripción o estudiantiles. 

I+D HISPANISTANI


----------



## Ancient Warrior (25 Ago 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> como digo mas arriba, llevo compradas mas de 1000 claves....



Es confiar en tu palabra ( sin menospreciar pero no sé quién eres ) si al menos habría un trustpilot ....


----------



## spala (25 Ago 2021)

pues yo uso WPS Office q es gratis y es un clon del office,


----------



## Don Redondón (25 Ago 2021)

a mi lo que no me mola un puto pelo es que una tienda como esa, deberia ser conocida, y sobre todo tener datos suficientes de fiabilidad.

PCUNLOCKER
Acronis true image
Enviamos el Programa a su correo electrónico una vez finalizada la compra

office
cuenta compartida, ideal vamos, un sitio con acceso a 365 y que cualquiera con quien compartas.

windows server 2019
Versión oficial de evaluación con una duración de 180 días: 
 Prueba de evaluación  
Importante! Cómo convertir una versión de evaluación a Windows Server 2019 Standard

necesita ejecutar este comando desde el símbolo del sistema CMD con derechos de administrador: 


—————————————————————————————————————————————————————–

DISM / online / Set-Edition: <ID de edición> / ProductKey: XXXXX -XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX / AcceptEula 


Vamos, que si, que las claves de windows puede que sean buenas, pero desde luego el resto huele a mierda a metros, y lo que no huele a mierda es mas caro que cualquier otro sitio de claves.

paso de reportar por spam, pero desde luego comprar ni de coña


----------



## Lounge Bar (26 Ago 2021)

Me la apunto. Gracias.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (26 Ago 2021)

Suena a spam rico rico.

Antiguamente se podian bajar de TPB con keygen y todo incluido. Hace mucho tiempo que no miro esos temas, se sigue pudiendo y que se quede activado como dios manda?? O termina siempre por aparecer el mensajito de marras??


----------



## NormanMan (26 Ago 2021)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Suena a spam rico rico.
> 
> Antiguamente se podian bajar de TPB con keygen y todo incluido. Hace mucho tiempo que no miro esos temas, se sigue pudiendo y que se quede activado como dios manda?? O termina siempre por aparecer el mensajito de marras??



ahora también, con sólo buscar un rato lo encuentras


----------



## Martixen (26 Ago 2021)

Buen CSI 
Me daba pereza buscar referencias pero como comentas pongo la mano el fuego a que son keys robadas y que si o si se darán de baja en unos meses.

El OP que dice que ha comprado más de 1000 para clientes no se lo cree ni el. Y con ese comentario apostaría porque este hilo es spam del malo.


----------



## fayser (26 Ago 2021)

Echad un ojo a este servidor KMS hecho en python que os activará como si fuera un servidor KMS real. Y como es código abierto, sabréis que no trae virus de regalo.









GitHub - SystemRage/py-kms: KMS Server Emulator written in Python


KMS Server Emulator written in Python. Contribute to SystemRage/py-kms development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com


----------



## NormanMan (26 Ago 2021)

chicos si vais a hablar de fomentar la pirateria no me queda mas remedio que cerrar el hilo...

si teneis dudas de su veracidad, en este otro foro se habla de esa web y se demuestra q esas claves son autenticas.





__





es fiable key de windows 10 pro a 5, 10 ó 15 aqui ???? - Página 3


pos eso.........he visto en algunos tutoriales en youtube este tipo de claves de windows 10 por 5........ y se ve que son legales....... ahora no encuentro esas. he encontrado esto, windows 10 pro a 13 : https://es.urcdkey.com/microsoft-windows-10-pro-oem-new-cd-key-global.html#muycom...



foro.noticias3d.com


----------



## NormanMan (26 Ago 2021)

Martixen dijo:


> Buen CSI
> Me daba pereza buscar referencias pero como comentas pongo la mano el fuego a que son keys robadas y que si o si se darán de baja en unos meses.
> 
> El OP que dice que ha comprado más de 1000 para clientes no se lo cree ni el. Y con ese comentario apostaría porque este hilo es spam del malo.




un pedido random






la prueba del otro foro


----------



## El Reno Renardo (28 Ago 2021)

He probado justo ayer en comprar una licencia de office 2019 para un cliente y ha funcionado perfecto.


La duda que tengo es: Si compras varias licencias, las puedes tener guardadas un tiempo para ir instalándolas o las tienes que instalar inmediatamente cuando las compras?


----------



## The number of de beast (29 Ago 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> son claves retail legales, compra una y lo compruebas que mi me da pereza mandarte una captura de pantalla
> 
> una vez comprada y W10 activado, vas a cmd y ejecutas: slmgr.vbs /dli
> 
> ...



Si la licencia OEM solo es legal si la usas en el ordenador en el que venía instalada, ¿como se convierte en legal si te la venden sin ordenador por 6/10 dólares? Eso parece un poco contradictorio. 

¿A tus clientes -empresa- les han pasado inspección del software y les han dado por bueno esas "licencias"? Me va a costar mucho creerme que la respuesta sea si.


----------



## Turbamulta (29 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Si la licencia OEM solo es legal si la usas en el ordenador en el que venía instalada, ¿como se convierte en legal si te la venden sin ordenador por 6/10 dólares? Eso parece un poco contradictorio.



Las OEM quedan asociadas al hardware donde se activan, si cambias la placa del equipo ya no te sirve. De hecho si es una OEM auténtica y tienes que reinstalar Windows lo normal es que ni tengas que meter la clave al instalar, una vez instalado le das a activar Windows, se conecta a un server te identifica el hardware y ya te lo activa.

Si tienes una licencia que te pasa la validación oficial de MS y la puedes asociar a una cuenta MS sin problemas ya me dirás que problemas te van a poner terceros.


----------



## Elbrujo (29 Ago 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> soy administrador de sistemas y monto equipos en oficinas y mantenimiento de servidores windows server, lo típico de mi oficio, pues bien antes comprábamos las claves en ebay, pero desde hace un tiempo no se que ha pasado que ya no venden claves ahí, después busqué en aliexpress y si hay pero fallan mucho, como si estuvieran bloqueadas, otros sitios son muy careros.... entonces un día buscando en un foro de coches bastante conocido me encontré en la descripción de un usuario una web
> la pongo en oculto así no hago spam, para mi ha sido un descubrimiento. espero que os ayude.
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy en dicha pagina. Lo de la activacion telefonica no lo he hecho nunca y me da yuyu. Lo que dan es legal?

Yo creo que me vendria bien este 









Microsoft Office 2019 professional Plus Retail Licencia permanente (PHONE ACTIVATION)


Compra licencias de Microsoft Office 2019 Professional Plus phone activation original con mejor garantía que ebay Amazon y envío al instante




www.serialshop.es





Pero me piden todos mis datos eso si en todos son opcionales y pone que es activacion telefonica. A ver si me puedes orientar un poco de como ee hace o si es peligroso esto para mi el tema de dar mi telefono.

Luego aparte en cuantos ordenadores puedo instalar esto? Cuanto tiempo dura la licencia.


----------



## NormanMan (29 Ago 2021)

El Reno Renardo dijo:


> He probado justo ayer en comprar una licencia de office 2019 para un cliente y ha funcionado perfecto.
> 
> 
> La duda que tengo es: Si compras varias licencias, las puedes tener guardadas un tiempo para ir instalándolas o las tienes que instalar inmediatamente cuando las compras?



las de office caducan, comprobado por mi y si te pasas un mes que no reclamas, no te las cambian, me ha pasado. las de windows no caducan, he tenido claves sin usar, mas de 1 mes y ha funcionado igual.


----------



## NormanMan (30 Ago 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> las de office caducan, comprobado por mi y si te pasas un mes que no reclamas, no te las cambian, me ha pasado.





Elbrujo dijo:


> Estoy en dicha pagina. Lo de la activacion telefonica no lo he hecho nunca y me da yuyu. Lo que dan es legal?
> 
> Yo creo que me vendria bien este
> 
> ...



no te piden nada, solo el correo para poder enviarte la clave, ni siquiera tienes que estar registrado ni mandan spam ni ostias. si te fijas en la pagina del producto tienen un videtutorial de como se activa, mas practico que eso no creo, es fácil.


----------



## NormanMan (30 Ago 2021)

The number of de beast dijo:


> Si la licencia OEM solo es legal si la usas en el ordenador en el que venía instalada, ¿como se convierte en legal si te la venden sin ordenador por 6/10 dólares? Eso parece un poco contradictorio.
> 
> ¿A tus clientes -empresa- les han pasado inspección del software y les han dado por bueno esas "licencias"? Me va a costar mucho creerme que la respuesta sea si.



dejate de inspecciones


----------



## NormanMan (1 Sep 2021)

han sacado la noticia que windows 10 va a ser actualizable a la versión 11 gratis


----------



## euriborfree (1 Sep 2021)

No me inspira mucha confianza, veamos por que

Del aviso legal




una sociedad supuestamente registrada en la India, no puedo verificar si realmente existe y un email de protonmail, lo cual ya despierta ciertos recelos en mi.

Y el dominio? quien es el titular? ¿cuando fue registrado?


Pues parece que el dominio es de un tal Diego Alvarez, que no parece que sea muy Indio, lleva registrado desde el pasado noviembre.

Hay un mercado de venta de keys bastante turbio por ahi y no todos los vendedores son de fiar, se han dado casos de vendedores que vendian claves compradas con tarjetas robadas y que cuando los cargos en la tarjeta son disputados se encuentran con que las keys son anuladas tambien.

En el caso que nos ocupa hay una mezcla rara, por un lado una supuesta sociedad en India, pero un señor aparentemente español que acepta pagos por Bizum y transferencia bancaria, ¿opera Bizum en India? ¿de que pais sera la cuenta bancaria? ¿en caso de reclamacion a quien hay que dirigirse?


----------



## BHAN83 (1 Sep 2021)

No entiendo porque la gente utiliza windows+office pudiendo usar ubuntu+libreoffice.

Hace años quiza tenia sentido hoy ya no.


----------



## Ds_84 (1 Sep 2021)

al rico SPAM.


----------



## Genis Vell (1 Sep 2021)

Para uso personal o de clientes Paco, estas claves van genial, ahora bien si el cliente final es suceptible de ser auditado por M$ os van a dejar el orto bien dilatado.

Si aún así comprais en el mercado gris, que os envíen la COA no solo la clave.


----------



## NormanMan (2 Sep 2021)

de


euriborfree dijo:


> No me inspira mucha confianza, veamos por que
> 
> Del aviso legal
> 
> ...



de verdad que lo vuestro es digno de estudio....
me has recordado a esto jajajaja:


----------



## NormanMan (2 Sep 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> No entiendo porque la gente utiliza windows+office pudiendo usar ubuntu+libreoffice.
> 
> Hace años quiza tenia sentido hoy ya no.



claro, cuantas mas opciones mejor


----------



## machote hispano (2 Sep 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> soy administrador de sistemas y monto equipos en oficinas y mantenimiento de servidores windows server, lo típico de mi oficio, pues bien antes comprábamos las claves en ebay, pero desde hace un tiempo no se que ha pasado que ya no venden claves ahí, después busqué en aliexpress y si hay pero fallan mucho, como si estuvieran bloqueadas, otros sitios son muy careros.... entonces un día buscando en un foro de coches bastante conocido me encontré en la descripción de un usuario una web
> la pongo en oculto así no hago spam, para mi ha sido un descubrimiento. espero que os ayude.
> 
> 
> ...



En el subforo Consumo Responsable te hubieran dado el triple de zanx.


----------



## euriborfree (2 Sep 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> de
> 
> de verdad que lo vuestro es digno de estudio....
> me has recordado a esto jajajaja:



Que tiene de extraño verificar donde vas a hacer una compra? ¿es mejor ir con los ojos cerrados y no pensar en ello hasta que te estafan?

¿Por casualidad te llamas Diego Alvarez? (si es que esa persona existe, claro)


----------



## NormanMan (2 Sep 2021)

euriborfree dijo:


> Que tiene de extraño verificar donde vas a hacer una compra? ¿es mejor ir con los ojos cerrados y no pensar en ello hasta que te estafan?
> 
> ¿Por casualidad te llamas Diego Alvarez? (si es que esa persona existe, claro)



a mi me da igual, verifica lo que quieras jajajajaja de todas formas si vas a la parte del foro, el que hace las noticias se llama diego.
Has vuelto a salvar el mundo, bravo, pon tu otras webs y aporta información de interrs sobre el tema, que el fin es ahorrar dinero y hablar del tema.


----------



## NormanMan (2 Sep 2021)

machote hispano dijo:


> En el subforo Consumo Responsable te hubieran dado el triple de zanx.



si lo se no hago nada, solo responden al tema gente rara que se creen investigadores del csi.


----------



## NormanMan (2 Sep 2021)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Para uso personal o de clientes Paco, estas claves van genial, ahora bien si el cliente final es suceptible de ser auditado por M$ os van a dejar el orto bien dilatado.
> 
> Si aún así compráis en el mercado gris, que os envíen la COA no solo la clave.



bueno, tambien te puedes apuntar al open program de microsoft, hay mas empresas de las que pensáis con estas claves, incluso administraciones publicas, desde hace unos años, se mira mas por donde recortar.


----------



## Covid-8M (2 Sep 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> bueno, tambien te puedes apuntar al open program de microsoft, hay mas empresas de las que pensáis con estas claves, incluso administraciones publicas, desde hace unos años, se mira mas por donde recortar.



Son claves igual de legales? Como pueden ser tan baratas en comparacion a las originales?


----------



## NormanMan (2 Sep 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Son claves igual de legales? Como pueden ser tan baratas en comparacion a las originales?



la mayoria dicen que es porque roban tarjetas y compran con ella, eso no se lo cree nadie, robas tarjetas para comprar claves? xD yo tengo la teoría que empresas compran millones de claves y como compran millones les sale casi gratis, empresas chinas y de por ahí y luego nos las venden a nosotros por 5 10 20 50, lo que crean conveniente, pero eso es una teoria mia, yo si robara tarjetas meteria todo a btc o sacar la pasta rápido del banco.


----------



## euriborfree (2 Sep 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> a mi me da igual, verifica lo que quieras jajajajaja de todas formas si vas a la parte del foro, el que hace las noticias se llama diego.
> Has vuelto a salvar el mundo, bravo, pon tu otras webs y aporta información de interrs sobre el tema, que el fin es ahorrar dinero y hablar del tema.



otros youtubers hablan de gvgmall, urcdkey y otros sitios, suelen dar codigos de descuento.

Quien busque licencias de windows que se pase por youtube y busque "comprar keys de windows", busque videos recientes y compare por si mismo.

Algunos videos hablan sobre el asunto, de lo fiable que pueda ser, el origen de esas keys y tal.

Por ejemplo este (en ingles)


----------



## euriborfree (2 Sep 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> la mayoria dicen que es porque roban tarjetas y compran con ella, eso no se lo cree nadie, robas tarjetas para comprar claves? xD yo tengo la teoría que empresas compran millones de claves y como compran millones les sale casi gratis, empresas chinas y de por ahí y luego nos las venden a nosotros por 5 10 20 50, lo que crean conveniente, pero eso es una teoria mia, yo si robara tarjetas meteria todo a btc o sacar la pasta rápido del banco.



ha habido muchos problemas con las tarjetas, especialmente en ventas de keys de juegos, el chargeback llega pasado unos meses y Steam y el estudio se encontraron en la situacion de cancelar o no la keys compradas fraudulentamente, hubo algun caso en que esas keys habian sido vendidas, los que las compraron perdieron sus juegos y protestaron.


----------



## Genis Vell (2 Sep 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> bueno, tambien te puedes apuntar al open program de microsoft, hay mas empresas de las que pensáis con estas claves, incluso administraciones publicas, desde hace unos años, se mira mas por donde recortar.



Un contrato OPEN no requiere sticker y te permite acceder a versiones no retail/OEM como la Enterprise, las licencias se puede sacar baratas según cantidad y es la mejor opción para empresas grandes que necesitan las licencias para su propia infraestructura. 

La cuestión de lo comentado aquí, es que esas claves van genial para uso propio o incluso de pyme en el sentido de que por unos pocos € tienes una clave que funciona y te dejas de líos. Pero si te vas a algo más grande puedes tener problemas, no te dan el sticker de la licencia, el product key a saber de dónde ha salido y no has comprado a un distribuidor autorizado... Todo esto pinta mal ante una auditoría de M$, que las hacen a empresas grandes, es decir si vendes a gente tocha o a gente que a su vez sirve a gente grande cuidado.

Repito para que no se me entienda mal, en casa usad linux y en el caso de Windows KMS fakes si sabéis lo que os hacéis o pagáis unos euros por las claves pseudopiratas y ya, para temas de empresa mucho cuidado valoradlo adecuadamente, consejo de amigo forero.


----------



## NormanMan (2 Sep 2021)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Un contrato OPEN no requiere sticker y te permite acceder a versiones no retail/OEM como la Enterprise, las licencias se puede sacar baratas según cantidad y es la mejor opción para empresas grandes que necesitan las licencias para su propia infraestructura.
> 
> La cuestión de lo comentado aquí, es que esas claves van genial para uso propio o incluso de pyme en el sentido de que por unos pocos € tienes una clave que funciona y te dejas de líos. Pero si te vas a algo más grande puedes tener problemas, no te dan el sticker de la licencia, el product key a saber de dónde ha salido y no has comprado a un distribuidor autorizado... Todo esto pinta mal ante una auditoría de M$, que las hacen a empresas grandes, es decir si vendes a gente tocha o a gente que a su vez sirve a gente grande cuidado.
> 
> Repito para que no se me entienda mal, en casa usad linux y en el caso de Windows KMS fakes si sabéis lo que os hacéis o pagáis unos euros por las claves pseudopiratas y ya, para temas de empresa mucho cuidado valoradlo adecuadamente, consejo de amigo forero.



los stikers los compras por ahí por 4 duros y estas licencias ya se ha comprobado páginas atrás que no son kms, puedes comprobarlo por ti mismo, ahora que yo no te voy a prestar 5€ para q te compres una xD


----------



## Genis Vell (2 Sep 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> los stikers los compras por ahí por 4 duros y estas licencias ya se ha comprobado páginas atrás que no son kms, puedes comprobarlo por ti mismo, ahora que yo no te voy a prestar 5€ para q te compres una xD



Genial y si es para mi, me da igual el sticker, yo querría una clave que funcionase y ya, de hecho así lo haría si no las tuviera ya gratis 100% por otros medios, ni KMS ni leches.

Ahora bien decía para empresas, si M$ les hace un audit y ve que el licenciamiento no es correcto y el fallo es claramente intencionado, a ver quien pone el culo... yo no me la juego en ese caso.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (2 Sep 2021)

No entiendo el mercado para estas licencias.
Las empresas porque se pueden meter en lios.
Y los particulares, al menos los que yo conozco:
- O les viene la licencia ya en el ordenador que se compran
- O se la bajan de por ahí + generador de claves

Quien es el cliente objetivo de esto??


----------



## Don Redondón (2 Sep 2021)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> No entiendo el mercado para estas licencias.
> Las empresas porque se pueden meter en lios.
> Y los particulares, al menos los que yo conozco:
> - O les viene la licencia ya en el ordenador que se compran
> ...



precisamente los dos que has puesto.

la mayoria de portatiles actualmente vienen sin software, si lo quieres, te lo cobran a precio tienda, 120 pavos un win home, 180 el winpro.

un particular, que no tenga ni puta idea, mejor que gaste su dinero en comprar las cosas bien, que luego vendrán los lloros por hacerlo mal. 
El tema del sticker de windows, en mi curro, ni un puto pc tiene el sticker, y son lenovos, ya no se ponen para evitar que los fotografien y los utilicen terceros.


----------



## euriborfree (2 Sep 2021)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> No entiendo el mercado para estas licencias.
> Las empresas porque se pueden meter en lios.
> Y los particulares, al menos los que yo conozco:
> - O les viene la licencia ya en el ordenador que se compran
> ...



Los particulares que no quieren arriesgarse a descargarse ninguna sorpresa de algun ruso que le acabe robando la cuenta bancaria


----------



## NormanMan (2 Sep 2021)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> No entiendo el mercado para estas licencias.
> Las empresas porque se pueden meter en lios.
> Y los particulares, al menos los que yo conozco:
> - O les viene la licencia ya en el ordenador que se compran
> ...



muchas empresas compran equipamiento por lotes, y estos equipos vienen sin licencias, ellos necesitan que su software sea genuino ya sea retail u oem, tu como cliente particular te da igual eso.


----------



## Nothing (2 Sep 2021)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> Existen opciones gratuitas, como el KMSpico creo recordar.



Y también existe LibreOffice, gratis y con actualizaciones gratis.

¿ Que es mejor ? ¿ Un Office pirata del año la pera o un LibreOffice actualizado ?


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (2 Sep 2021)

Nothing dijo:


> Y también existe LibreOffice, gratis y con actualizaciones gratis.
> 
> ¿ Que es mejor ? ¿ Un Office pirata del año la pera o un LibreOffice actualizado ?



Prefiero Open Office (a LibreOffice) pero mentiría si dijese que ambos no son bastante peores que Microsoft Office.


----------



## Nothing (2 Sep 2021)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> Prefiero Open Office (a LibreOffice) pero mentiría si dijese que ambos no son bastante peores que Microsoft Office.



MS Office es más rápido que LibreOffice, pero eso solo cuenta para grandes y/o complejos documentos. En cuanto a funciones, LibreOffice las tiene a patadas también, y con buena y suficiente documentación

Con LibreOffice se puede perfectamente gestionar los documentos de una Pyme, y abre todo lo que te venga de fuera producido con MSOffice, sobretodo sabiendo que va a ser de una versión antigua

La configuración más abundante que te encuentras por ahí es ordenador viejo con MS Office 2008 pirata. Para abrir cuatro documentos malparidos mejor la última versión de LibreOffice que un MS Office del año catapum

En resumen, lo más recomendable es tener un LibreOffice actualizado, a no ser que necesites MS Office por algún motivo concreto


----------



## Genis Vell (2 Sep 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> precisamente los dos que has puesto.
> 
> la mayoria de portatiles actualmente vienen sin software, si lo quieres, te lo cobran a precio tienda, 120 pavos un win home, 180 el winpro.
> 
> ...



El licenciamiento OEM, usado por LENOVO, DELL, HP y otros es diferente al retail, estas licencias se activan via OEM activation (ahora van por la versión 3.0) necesitas una modificación en la BIOS que es donde incrustas la clave, los fabricantes tiene que entregar listas con los S/N de los equipos activados de esta manera, hay un HW especifico necesario etc... además suelen tener un sticker pequeño sin la clave, lo que no se si es obligatorio o no, abajo un cuadro con la descripción del proceso:


----------



## Genis Vell (2 Sep 2021)

euriborfree dijo:


> Los particulares que no quieren arriesgarse a descargarse ninguna sorpresa de algun ruso que le acabe robando la cuenta bancaria



Efectivamente, si yo tuviera que instalar Windowls en un PC personal donde voy a manejar correo, claves de todo tipo o la web bancaria... desde luego 0 movidas descargadas, me rasco el bolsillo y por 5-10€ consigo una clave que funcione y ya.

Tener una clave que funcione, no significa que estés licenciado de ahí que para empresas sea peligroso, cuanto más grandes sean peor.


----------



## r@in (2 Sep 2021)




----------



## machote hispano (2 Sep 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> si lo se no hago nada, solo responden al tema gente rara que se creen investigadores del csi.



No se desanime. En consumo responsable hay hilos de burburejos pidiendo ayuda sobre el tema de licencias digitales y temas afines. 

Lo dicho. Hubieras ayudado a muchos, hasta te hubieran invitado al yate del Hamado Lidl y hecho una estatua.


----------



## NormanMan (7 Sep 2021)

Windows 11 llegará el próximo 5 de Octubre; Gratis para usuarios de Windows 10


Microsoft anunció en el día de hoy que Windows 11 saldrá a la venta el 5 de octubre y será gratis para usuarios de Windows 10.




elchapuzasinformatico.com


----------



## Rey patata (7 Sep 2021)

Esta muy bien la web, gracias. Se puede hacer negocio con ella? en plan comprar yo la clave y vendérsela a un tercero?


----------



## NormanMan (7 Sep 2021)

Rey patata dijo:


> Esta muy bien la web, gracias. Se puede hacer negocio con ella? en plan comprar yo la clave y vendérsela a un tercero?



a tu sabrás jajajajaja


----------



## Rey patata (7 Sep 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> a tu sabrás jajajajaja



Aunque suene a tópico es para un amigo además de verdad ajajaja, que esta pasando una mala rachilla y si así puede sacar algo... No se si es ilegal o no


----------



## Cicciolino (7 Sep 2021)

Pagar por sofgüer:


----------



## NormanMan (28 Sep 2021)

venga le voy a dar un up que he visto que ha subido cosas nuevas como el malwarebytes

a) pero es que haces spam
b) seguro que viene de visas robadas
c) pirata es mas barato
d) son generadas mediante KMS

respuesta


----------



## NormanMan (29 Sep 2021)

que vais a hacer? actualizareis a windows 11 cuando salga u os mantendréis en windows 10 hasta que os de la neura? yo me mantengo en 10 de momento.


----------



## Kurfox (4 Oct 2021)

@NormanMan Gracias por la web. Como te veo muy puesto si me pudieses orientar: Una amiga se ha comprado un portátil HP con el office 365. Por lo visto este office todas las licencias son de 1 año como máximo. Cada año tienes que pagar una nueva licencia, o sea un timo.
Las de office 2019 si parece haber licencias de por vida. Tú qué harías?. Desinstalar el office 365 completamente, e intentar instalar el 2019 con clave comprada?. ¿Sería la mejor opción?. Mi duda es si el portátil/sistema operativo dejará hacer una desinstalación limpia e instalar el otro.

En la web que has puesto solo son claves no?, sin software?. He encontrado el 2019+clave se supone en amazon, con esto sí podría hacerlo no?:
office 2019 en amazon


----------



## George Orwell (4 Oct 2021)

Las claves de aliexpress no tiran porque básicamente son duplicadas. Es decir, te venden claves de keygen o claves que ya han vendido otras tantas veces.


----------



## NormanMan (4 Oct 2021)

Kurfox dijo:


> @NormanMan Gracias por la web. Como te veo muy puesto si me pudieses orientar: Una amiga se ha comprado un portátil HP con el office 365. Por lo visto este office todas las licencias son de 1 año como máximo. Cada año tienes que pagar una nueva licencia, o sea un timo.
> Las de office 2019 si parece haber licencias de por vida. Tú qué harías?. Desinstalar el office 365 completamente, e intentar instalar el 2019 con clave comprada?. ¿Sería la mejor opción?. Mi duda es si el portátil/sistema operativo dejará hacer una desinstalación limpia e instalar el otro.
> 
> En la web que has puesto solo son claves no?, sin software?. He encontrado el 2019+clave se supone en amazon, con esto sí podría hacerlo no?:
> office 2019 en amazon



yo lo que haría si aun tiene el año, es quedarme y al año siguiente comprarme 1 licencia de office 2019 o 2022 de por vida y olvidarme
Otra cosa, de igual que vayas a la tienda o en una web, en la tienda te venden una tarjeta que la abres y es una clave.

la forma de activar office es siempre la misma, te diriges a office.com/setup y sigues las instrucciones del asistente, te va a pedir tu correo de Microsoft y la clave que hayas comprado, es sencillisimo.

yo que haría en tu caso? esperarme a que caduque y despues comprar esta

Microsoft Office 2019 professional Plus OEM Original LIFETIME 20€ ahí en la tienda te cuesta 130€ la home student, lo se porque también trabajo con mediamarkt en otros ámbitos

a! y si compras en webs de estas paga siempre con paypal por si hay problemas


----------



## NormanMan (4 Oct 2021)

George Orwell dijo:


> Las claves de aliexpress no tiran porque básicamente son duplicadas. Es decir, te venden claves de keygen o claves que ya han vendido otras tantas veces.



ya te digo, yo antes compraba y me la liaban de cojones, luego el vendedor desaparecia y a ver como reclamabas


----------



## Kurfox (4 Oct 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> yo lo que haría si aun tiene el año, es quedarme y al año siguiente comprarme 1 licencia de office 2019 o 2022 de por vida y olvidarme
> Otra cosa, de igual que vayas a la tienda o en una web, en la tienda te venden una tarjeta que la abres y es una clave.
> 
> la forma de activar office es siempre la misma, te diriges a office.com/setup y sigues las instrucciones del asistente, te va a pedir tu correo de Microsoft y la clave que hayas comprado, es sencillisimo.
> ...



Ya le ha caducado. Asique le instalaré el 2019. No sé si dará problemas la desinstalación del office 365. Quizás mejor formatear ordenador e instalar el windows 10 sin el office (si hay opción para esto). Gracias tronco!


----------



## NormanMan (5 Oct 2021)

Kurfox dijo:


> Ya le ha caducado. Asique le instalaré el 2019. No sé si dará problemas la desinstalación del office 365. Quizás mejor formatear ordenador e instalar el windows 10 sin el office (si hay opción para esto). Gracias tronco!



no hombre, con desinstalar office 365 es suficiente


----------



## NormanMan (6 Oct 2021)

bueno ya está disponible windows 11 por si alguien no se había enterado todavía y ya venden claves por ahí también así que deeelujoooo

eso si, he leído que va un poquito peor que windows 10 bajo benchmarks y pruebas de todo tipo a parte que pide arranque seguro y tpm y que es posible en equipos antiguos sin tpm 2.0 no se reciban actualizaciones pero no creo, tengo que hacer pruebas con equipos antiguos a ver.


----------



## Redditch (22 Oct 2021)

yo busco como piratear el ccleaner, si alguien sabe se agradece


----------



## NormanMan (22 Oct 2021)

Redditch dijo:


> yo busco como piratear el ccleaner, si alguien sabe se agradece



que necesitas de ccleaner como para piratearlo?
tan fácil como escribir en google ccleaner y ultimo mes y te aparecen un monton de sitios


----------



## Redditch (22 Oct 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> que necesitas de ccleaner como para piratearlo?



me gusta una opcion que han sacado en la ultima version el driver updater... que me parece util aunque no la he usado obviamente porque es de pago...

Lo mismo es una mierda... pero para el que no pilota de ordenadores me parecio chula.


----------



## NormanMan (22 Oct 2021)

Redditch dijo:


> me gusta una opcion que han sacado en la ultima version el driver updater... que me parece util aunque no la he usado obviamente porque es de pago...
> 
> Lo mismo es una mierda... pero para el que no pilota de ordenadores me parecio chula.



los driver mejor a mano y de webs oficiales, me ha pasado un montón de veces que se instala un driver y pantallazo azul o inicia windows bien pero aparece el mensaje disposito no reconocido.
de todas formas si los uso a veces y el que mejor me funciona y es gratis es este.









DriverPack | Descarga el software de actualización de drivers gratuito


Descargar drivers para Windows XP, 7, 8, 8.1 y 10.



driverpack.io





te recomiendo que des a instalación avanzada y elimines muchas mierdas que trae


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Oct 2021)

que pasa Diego como va?

te habrás montao en el dolar con eate hilo spam tolerao por el calvonde mierda de cal0pez eh!


----------



## 888z (1 Nov 2021)

Para instalar el Office 2019, lo bajas desde Microsoft o debes hacerlo por torrent, por ejemplo? Solo deja bajar el 365 en Microsoft o eso parece.


----------



## carlitos007 (1 Nov 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> Una vez desvinculada, sin problema, pero sólo las retail, las oem quedan vinculadas a tu hardware o cuenta microsoft para siempre



Una duda con la web que recomiendas y las licencias que venden de Office 2019:









Microsoft Office 2019 professional Plus Retail Licencia permanente (PHONE ACTIVATION)


Compra licencias de Microsoft Office 2019 Professional Plus phone activation original con mejor garantía que ebay Amazon y envío al instante




www.serialshop.es













Microsoft Office 2019 professional Plus Retail [Se enlaza a una cuenta Microsoft] BIND KEY


La clave de Office 2019 professional Plus se enlaza a una cuenta microsoft y es de por vida, descargue las veces que necesite. office pro plus 2019 BINDa




www.serialshop.es





En teoría las dos son OEM pero en la primera pone "_Tiene la posibilidad de optar por la licencia OEM; no tiene caducidad y además, si formatea su equipo, no pierde el programa ya que se adjunta con su cuenta de Microsoft_" y a continuación te pone el segundo enlace (más cara) como si fuese esa la única que te permite reinstalar en caso de necesidad.

¿Qué diferencia hay entre ellas?, pensaba que las mejores para poder usarlas en otros equipos eran las retail pero ninguna de éstas parece serlo ¿no?.

Por cierto, no tengo cuenta de Microsoft ni ganas de tenerla, ¿es necesaria para la activación por teléfono?.


----------



## NormanMan (2 Nov 2021)

carlitos007 dijo:


> Una duda con la web que recomiendas y las licencias que venden de Office 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que la mas cara se vincula a tu cuenta de microsoft y la otra como borres o formatees el equipo te quedas sin office.


----------



## NormanMan (2 Nov 2021)

888z dijo:


> Para instalar el Office 2019, lo bajas desde Microsoft o debes hacerlo por torrent, por ejemplo? Solo deja bajar el 365 en Microsoft o eso parece.



tu cuando canjeas la clave en office.com/setup te lleva a la descarga del software, por cierto, mas abajo te indica el tío bastante bien y grafico como se descarga y se instala todo.


----------



## NormanMan (2 Nov 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> que pasa Diego como va?
> 
> te habrás montao en el dolar con eate hilo spam tolerao por el calvonde mierda de cal0pez eh!



no habia visto este mensaje, hacia dias que no me pasaba por aquí, no soy maradona ni tan poco un tal calvo, saludos


----------



## carlitos007 (2 Nov 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> que la mas cara se vincula a tu cuenta de microsoft y la otra como borres o formatees el equipo te quedas sin office.



¿Y cual necesito entonces para activar un Office 2019 pro plus retail (ProPlus2019Retail.img) bajado de los servidores de Microsoft ?


----------



## NormanMan (2 Nov 2021)

carlitos007 dijo:


> ¿Y cual necesito entonces para activar un Office 2019 pro plus retail (ProPlus2019Retail.img) bajado de los servidores de Microsoft ?



la phone activation


----------



## NormanMan (18 Nov 2021)

de momento por lo que he leido y probado un poco en una maquina virtual windows 11 no sale muy bien parado, alguna experiencia?


----------



## Elbrujo (24 Nov 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> soy administrador de sistemas y monto equipos en oficinas y mantenimiento de servidores windows server, lo típico de mi oficio, pues bien antes comprábamos las claves en ebay, pero desde hace un tiempo no se que ha pasado que ya no venden claves ahí, después busqué en aliexpress y si hay pero fallan mucho, como si estuvieran bloqueadas, otros sitios son muy careros.... entonces un día buscando en un foro de coches bastante conocido me encontré en la descripción de un usuario una web
> la pongo en oculto así no hago spam, para mi ha sido un descubrimiento. espero que os ayude.
> 
> 
> ...



Y del w8 solonveo la version pro por 6 euros. Que diferencia hay con otras versiones?
Cuanto duran pas claves?
Que diferencias hay entre los distintos tipos de windows como son el pro el enterprise y demas?

La pagina es segura?


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Nov 2021)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Un contrato OPEN no requiere sticker y te permite acceder a versiones no retail/OEM como la Enterprise, las licencias se puede sacar baratas según cantidad y es la mejor opción para empresas grandes que necesitan las licencias para su propia infraestructura.
> 
> La cuestión de lo comentado aquí, es que esas claves van genial para uso propio o incluso de pyme en el sentido de que por unos pocos € tienes una clave que funciona y te dejas de líos. Pero si te vas a algo más grande puedes tener problemas, no te dan el sticker de la licencia, el product key a saber de dónde ha salido y no has comprado a un distribuidor autorizado... Todo esto pinta mal ante una auditoría de M$, que las hacen a empresas grandes, es decir si vendes a gente tocha o a gente que a su vez sirve a gente grande cuidado.
> 
> Repito para que no se me entienda mal, en casa usad linux y en el caso de Windows KMS fakes si sabéis lo que os hacéis o pagáis unos euros por las claves pseudopiratas y ya, para temas de empresa mucho cuidado valoradlo adecuadamente, consejo de amigo forero.



Osea que para mi un simple usuario no deberia tener ningun problema legal ni de ningun tipo no?

Hay alguna otra pagina un poco mas transparente e igual de economica almenos?

A efectos de actualizacion y protecciones las descargas de esta pagina son seguras?


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Nov 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> precisamente los dos que has puesto.
> 
> la mayoria de portatiles actualmente vienen sin software, si lo quieres, te lo cobran a precio tienda, 120 pavos un win home, 180 el winpro.
> 
> ...



Que es un sticker?


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Nov 2021)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Efectivamente, si yo tuviera que instalar Windowls en un PC personal donde voy a manejar correo, claves de todo tipo o la web bancaria... desde luego 0 movidas descargadas, me rasco el bolsillo y por 5-10€ consigo una clave que funcione y ya.
> 
> Tener una clave que funcione, no significa que estés licenciado de ahí que para empresas sea peligroso, cuanto más grandes sean peor.



Y donde aconsejas conseguir dichas claves?


----------



## Don Redondón (26 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Que es un sticker?



La pegatina de licencia. Casi todos llevan la licencia de serie en BIOS.


----------



## Genis Vell (26 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Osea que para mi un simple usuario no deberia tener ningun problema legal ni de ningun tipo no?



El tema es que Microsoft no va a auditar a un usuario domestico, porque no le compensa y es que además un pirateo moderado le interesa, lo que no le gusta es que empresas grandes tengan sus equipos pirateados y a por esas irá.

Yo estaría tranquilo, si eres un pirata casero.

Ahora bien, en mi opinión, depende para que lo uses ya son ganas de complicarse con Windows cuando con Linux Mint te sirve igual, para forear, ver porno, youtube, bajar torrents...

Linux Mint como sistema operativo y Brave como navegador es la auténtica saluc.
Seguro que hay mejores Linux y mejores navegadores, pero como eso me vale para mi vida privada.



Elbrujo dijo:


> Hay alguna otra pagina un poco mas transparente e igual de economica almenos?
> 
> A efectos de actualizacion y protecciones las descargas de esta pagina son seguras?





Elbrujo dijo:


> Y donde aconsejas conseguir dichas claves?



Lo siento pero no lo se, yo no uso claves piratas, por trabajo mi pc usa Windows legal y los que uso para los prototipos también son legales, en casa uso linux y en el caso de necesitar Windows en casa, debido a mi trabajo se como conseguir claves validas.



Don Redondón dijo:


> La pegatina de licencia. Casi todos llevan la licencia de serie en BIOS.



Efectivamente, se llama COA: "Certificate Of Authenticity" y muchos equipos ya no la necesitan, es una formal ya casi residual de demostrar que se posee la licencia, sólo se usa que yo sepa en canales "retail" (cuando la compras en el media markt etc...) y en el canal IoT (antiguo canal embebido que para usuarios domésticos no aplica)

Lo que comentas de que la clave está en la BIOS se llama OEM Activation, la versión actual es la 3.0 y es un coñazo de hacer y casi sólo tiene sentido para OEMs (Original Equipment Manufacturer) que lo usan para no tener que usar una clave diferente por equipo y hacer un proceso de producción más sencillo.


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Nov 2021)

Mirad he encontrado esta licencia en amazon de w10 profesional por 15 euros de por vida con clave de activacion






Windows 10 Professional 32/64 bits Licencia VKQ Key| Clave perpetua en Español | Clave de Activación Original | Español | 100% de garantía de activación | Entrega 2h-6h por Correo Electrónico : Amazon.es: Software


Windows 10 Professional 32/64 bits Licencia VKQ Key| Clave perpetua en Español | Clave de Activación Original | Español | 100% de garantía de activación | Entrega 2h-6h por Correo Electrónico : Amazon.es: Software



www.amazon.es





Luego esta la web del OP por 6 euros que se instala en la placa base del ordenador









SerialShop


Especializados en claves de activación. Licencias para todos los programas destinados a hogares y empresas. N°1 En España y Latinoamérica. Envío Inmediato internacional con pago seguro.




www.serialshop.es






Por precio gana la web del op. Por fiabilidad me da mas la de amazon porque me da miedo que algun pirata me robe claves y demas, a parte que si mi ordenador se jode me puedo llevar la clave a otro.

Que me recomendais?


----------



## deckard009 (26 Nov 2021)

No se que esta pasando pero compré en una web de las que venden claves de juegos y tal una de windwos, y al volver a mirar, nada, ni office ni windows ni nada, como si hubieran salido los abogados de microsoft de paseo. 

Igual estan parando la cosa para que se vende windows 11 y vuelven a abrir la mano cuando tengan cifras de ventas de w11 buenas.


----------



## Dylan Leary (26 Nov 2021)

Yo tengo en favoritos varios foros donde todos los días postean claves de Windows y Office. También un par de canales telegram.


----------



## NormanMan (26 Nov 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Mirad he encontrado esta licencia en amazon de w10 profesional por 15 euros de por vida con clave de activacion
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Microsoft Windows 10 Pro RETAIL 32/64bit Licencia Original Global


Si necesitas una licencia de activación para windows 10 retail con envío instantáneo y mejor servicio postventa que Amazon, serialshop.es es tu web




www.serialshop.es





Esta es de por vida


----------



## NormanMan (16 Feb 2022)

he abierto encuesta para resucitar hilo


----------



## NormanMan (16 Feb 2022)

lo he intentado pero es que eso de tener que buscar un codigo por ahí para hacer cosas no es para mi


----------



## amenhotep (20 Feb 2022)

Hay que ver como es la peña, les facilitas una de las muchas webs de venta de claves de segunda mano y se echan en tromba.
Que sepais que esto es muy antiguo. Se hace desde hace años en ebay: venta de claves oem, enterprise ...
En ebay están ahora perseguidos pero desde la oferta te redirigen a sus propias webs. Pero no es nada ilegal, está respaldado por sentencias del TJUE que dicen que es legal revender licencias de software.
Y respecto a la activación telefónica, si la haceis os recomiendo ocultar vuestro id de llamada, pero también se puede activar por Internet. Las buenas tiendas de claves dicen cómo.

¿Y qué hay de las licencias de Office 365 o Google Suite que son "lifetime"?
Pues como podeis imaginar no son lifetime. Un listo compra una licencia Office 365 A1 Plus en Vietnam por 200 US$ y luego revende hasta 1000 usuarios de Office 365 con 5 Tb de espacio y la suite Office completa. O bien adquiere una licencia de Office para educación a buen precio o gratis engañando a Microsoft.
Pero cuando le llega la hora de renovar puede que lo haga o puede que no. O puede que le pillen.
O si alguno de los 10000 usuarios utiliza el OneDrive para difundir p0rn o warez pues le chapan la cuenta completa. Ha pasado.
Así que sí: funciona, es barato pero no useis esas nube para nada que no esté tambien en otro sitio... Y subid *todo cifrado*.


----------



## NormanMan (20 Feb 2022)

amenhotep dijo:


> Hay que ver como es la peña, les facilitas una de las muchas webs de venta de claves de segunda mano y se echan en tromba.
> Que sepais que esto es muy antiguo. Se hace desde hace años en ebay: venta de claves oem, enterprise ...
> En ebay están ahora perseguidos pero desde la oferta te redirigen a sus propias webs. Pero no es nada ilegal, está respaldado por sentencias del TJUE que dicen que es legal revender licencias de software.
> Y respecto a la activación telefónica, si la haceis os recomiendo ocultar vuestro id de llamada, pero también se puede activar por Internet. Las buenas tiendas de claves dicen cómo.
> ...



yo las office 365 no las recomiendo para nada, a no ser que pagues mucho por ella, por ejemplo 1 año 50€ o 60€ incluso hasta 100€, he visto en ali claves de 3€ office 365 que seguro te la bloquean al mes.
y gracias por el comentario, se te ve entendido en el tema hace años compraba en ebay hasta que las vetaron.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2022)

NormanMan dijo:


> Problema ninguno, kms spico va a activar tu pc pero tienes un programa en segundo plano corriendo y conectado a un servidor kms no oficial, por lo demás nada importante. que te bajes el kms de algun lugar dudoso y te entre un tro*y*ano.



¡Hijnorante!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2022)

NormanMan dijo:


> he abierto encuesta para resucitar hilo



Pues yo te acabo de reportar por SPAM.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2022)

NormanMan dijo:


> que vais a hacer? actualizareis a windows 11 cuando salga u os mantendréis en windows 10 hasta que os de la neura? yo me mantengo en 10 de momento.



Mejor mantenerse en Windows 7. El 10 es una mierda pinchada en un palo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2022)

NormanMan dijo:


> han sacado la noticia que windows 10 va a ser actualizable a la versión 11 gratis



Por mí se lo pueden meter por donde les quepa.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2022)

NormanMan dijo:


> chicos si vais a hablar de fomentar la pirateria no me queda mas remedio que cerrar el hilo...



Por mí te puede meter tus referidos por el orto.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Yo os cuento un secreto que no se si funciona todavia, pero aun podeis pasar gratis de win7 a win10,



Yo no se lo recomendaría ni a mi peor enemigo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Feb 2022)

Efectivamente, por eso este hilo ha sido reportado y espero que se tomen medidas contra el OP.


----------



## NormanMan (20 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Efectivamente, por eso este hilo ha sido reportado y espero que se tomen medidas contra el OP.



te ha sentado mal la comida?


----------



## duf28 (18 Sep 2022)

NormanMan dijo:


> soy administrador de sistemas y monto equipos en oficinas y mantenimiento de servidores windows server, lo típico de mi oficio, pues bien antes comprábamos las claves en ebay, pero desde hace un tiempo no se que ha pasado que ya no venden claves ahí, después busqué en aliexpress y si hay pero fallan mucho, como si estuvieran bloqueadas, otros sitios son muy careros.... entonces un día buscando en un foro de coches bastante conocido me encontré en la descripción de un usuario una web
> la pongo en oculto así no hago spam, para mi ha sido un descubrimiento. espero que os ayude.
> 
> 
> ...



Sigue funcionando la web?. Necesito una licencia de Windows 11. Sin problemas?


----------



## NormanMan (18 Sep 2022)

duf28 dijo:


> Sigue funcionando la web?. Necesito una licencia de Windows 11. Sin problemas?



todo bien, soy partner, 100% funcionando.
tienes un cupón en mi firma así te descuentan algo.


----------



## NormanMan (6 Ene 2023)

voy a desempolvar el hilo para poner un articulo que me ha gustado como lo explican, fijo que por reyes mas de un portatil ha caído y necesitáis un office, podéis usar el cupón que tengo en la firma así me ayudáis.









Office 2021: TODO lo que necesitas saber, qué versiones existen y dónde comprar barato y seguro.


SerialShop Office 2021: TODO lo que necesitas saber, qué versiones existen y dónde comprar barato y seguro. -




www.serialshop.es


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (6 Ene 2023)

Últimamente estoy viendo a un montón de peña en Youtube anunciando webs de keys de Windows, y no son la que mencionas.

Al empezar el vídeo hacen publicidad de las webs en cuestión.


----------



## Rextor88 (6 Ene 2023)

Vamos a ver, licencias legales y oficiales encontramos en Microsoft Store, Amazon, etc. por 100-200 euros.

¿Son legales u oficiales estas licencias por 5 euros?

Sí y no. Son licencias legítimas (de lo contrario Microsoft no las validaría al usarlas), sin embargo, son de procedencia dudosa...

Generalmente son de empresas que compraron gran cantidad de licencias en gran volumen a precio muy reducido y no las van a usar, por lo que las venden a estas empresas. Hoy en día las administraciones y las empresas grandes tienen gran cantidad de material no utilizado: es común ver en las adminstraciones públicas que portátiles y sobremesas prácticamente nuevos que compraron hace menos de dos años no los han usado apenas y en vez de seguir usándolos compran nuevos equipos (ya que para ellos simplemente es gastar las partidas de dinero público)... Lo sé por experiencia porque soy administrador de sistemas y he tenido de clientes a administraciones públicas. Tienen cientos de equipos que están totalmente nuevos porque no hacen buenas previsiones y compran más que funcionarios hay, por lo que los almacenan sin usarlos y pasan dos o tres años y los desafectan porque no los han usado y ya han comprado nuevos. Pues con las licencias pasa un poco lo mismo. A veces se compran licencias de más porque no se hacen previsiones correctas y luego se deshacen de ellas por pocos céntimos y las compran estas empresas que las venden a precio reducido. Hablamos de volúmenes de licencias altísimos...

Existe la posibilidad de que determinados lotes hayan sido robados y en un determinado punto Microsoft reciba un aviso y te desactive esa licencia. Esto es más fácil de lo que pensáis. Los que somos informáticos y trabajamos en grandes empresas o administraciones públicas, tenemos acceso a estos lotes de licencias y para nosotros es muy fácil coger las keys y llevárnoslas, venderlas o lo que sea, usarlas nosotros o darlas a otros (básicamente, robarlas). Así que tenedlo en cuenta. Estas empresas que venden keys lo saben y por lo tanto te dan una especie de garantía ya que te dicen que la clave que te venden es "de por vida" por lo que si te la desactivan, te darían otra. Eso claro, si la empresa sigue existiendo, ya que estas empresas o páginas web de venta de keys no suelen durar mucho tiempo.

Las licencias oem son claves que van en la placa, en la bios, y vienen en los equipos ya montados con su sistema operativo preinstalado de fabricantes como hp, acer, etc., de forma que si formateas completamente el ordenador y luego instalas la ISO de la página de Windows, automáticamente te cogerá la licencia de nuevo. Hay programas para saber si tu equipo tiene una clave oem, por ejemplo, ShowKeyPlus.


----------



## Cipoton (6 Ene 2023)

nunca he pagado por un windows ni un office y asi seguira siendo


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (6 Ene 2023)

Deberías añadir una cuarta opción a la encuesta: "No, uso Linux, no me hace falta la basura de Windows".


----------



## BudSpencer (6 Ene 2023)

Hoy en día hay muchas webs que venden "keys", incluso promocionan a "youtubers". Las que más suenan actualmente:






Buy GTAV money, FIFA Coins, Cabal Alz, WOW Gold, Path Of Exile items, Star Wars credits at cheap price in GVGMall


GVGMall is a game store for MMORPG game currency, game items, game account, game cards and game cd keys, offering cheap GTAV money, FIFA 18 coins, WOW Gold, Path Of Exile items, Star Wars credits, Cabal Alz, Ragnarok Re:Start zeny and other products of different online games with instant delivery.



www.gvgmall.com












Whokeys – Best Global Digital Game CD Keys, Game Keys and More Microsoft Products Marketplace


Whokeys is a leading global digital gaming cd-keys and Microsoft Products marketplace. Purchase discounted game keys for Steam, Origin, Uplay, Xbox Live, PSN, and more! Shopping also for and other products at whokeys.com.



www.whokeys.com













Allkeyshop.com


Smart Shopping for Gamer. Find the best deals for CD Key prices and Game Key, Free games, Reward program !




www.allkeyshop.com





No me preguntéis qué tal son porque nunca he comprado ahí.


----------



## NormanMan (6 Ene 2023)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Vamos a ver, licencias legales y oficiales encontramos en Microsoft Store, Amazon, etc. por 100-200 euros.
> 
> ¿Son legales u oficiales estas licencias por 5 euros?
> 
> ...



dudo que sean robadas, recuerdo cuando robaban tarjetas de credito y los ladrones compraban licencias de ubisoft pero no creo que este sea el caso


----------



## NormanMan (6 Ene 2023)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Hoy en día hay muchas webs que venden "keys", incluso promocionan a "youtubers". Las que más suenan actualmente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



esos las venden a 15€ porque gastan en publicidad


----------



## NormanMan (6 Ene 2023)

Cipoton dijo:


> nunca he pagado por un windows ni un office y asi seguira siendo



vale, pero no metas un kms o tu pc será un zombie DoS, casi mejor dejarlo con el mensaje de activar windows


----------



## BudSpencer (6 Ene 2023)

NormanMan dijo:


> vale, pero no metas un kms o tu pc será un zombie DoS, casi mejor dejarlo con el mensaje de activar windows



Con este mensaje he visto que estás hablando con alguien que tengo bloqueado. Por curiosidad he abierto este hilo sin iniciar sesión en el foro y veo que tiene 12 páginas pero para mí son 6  Eso significa que tengo bloqueados a muchos usuarios en este hilo y no pueden ver mi excelente aportación sobre webs con "keys" a la venta  Por retrasados se pierden una parte muy importante del contenido en este foro.


----------



## NormanMan (6 Ene 2023)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Con este mensaje he visto que estás hablando con alguien que tengo bloqueado. Por curiosidad he abierto este hilo sin iniciar sesión en el foro y veo que tiene 12 páginas pero para mí son 6  Eso significa que tengo bloqueados a muchos usuarios en este hilo y no pueden ver mi excelente aportación sobre webs con "keys" a la venta  Por retrasados se pierden una parte muy importante del contenido en este foro.



hay mucho troll suelto y multicuenta, deja que siga confiando en elamigos, todos sabemos que hace recopilatorios a cambio de nada jajajajaja


----------



## bangkoriano (Sábado a la(s) 3:54 PM)

NormanMan dijo:


> vale, pero no metas un kms o tu pc será un zombie DoS, casi mejor dejarlo con el mensaje de activar windows



Es seguro activar Windows con script? gracias


----------



## NormanMan (Sábado a la(s) 4:31 PM)

bangkoriano dijo:


> Es seguro activar Windows con script? gracias



nada es seguro, el problema es el archivo que te descargas, no el método, el método te lo activa 100% pero al descomprimirlo o ejecutarlo te mete el gusano o no, eso depende de la intención del creador.


----------



## r@in (Domingo a la(s) 7:12 PM)

Acabo de configurar un portátil nuevo a una persona sin muchos conocimientos y para un uso limitado.
Con Libre Office le sobra.
Para mí aún tengo 2 licencias del Office 2016 de menos de 10€ más de 5 años sin problemas.


----------



## serie de netflix (Domingo a la(s) 7:38 PM)

puto windows 11 se me actualizo solo el pc a traicion   suerte que no se ha roto nada


----------



## NormanMan (Domingo a la(s) 7:44 PM)

en mi caso ni lo he probado, pero por lo visto es mas inestable que windows 10.


----------



## NormanMan (Domingo a la(s) 7:45 PM)

serie de netflix dijo:


> puto windows 11 se me actualizo solo el pc a traicion   suerte que no se ha roto nada



bua que putada, a mi me lo descargó pero anduve rapido a limpiar el caché.


----------



## NormanMan (Domingo a la(s) 7:46 PM)

r@in dijo:


> Acabo de configurar un portátil nuevo a una persona sin muchos conocimientos y para un uso limitado.
> Con Libre Office le sobra.
> Para mí aún tengo 2 licencias del Office 2016 de menos de 10€ más de 5 años sin problemas.



para 4 archivos va de lujo, comprar office es por capricho o para entornos profesionales.


----------



## serie de netflix (Domingo a la(s) 7:49 PM)

NormanMan dijo:


> para 4 archivos va de lujo, comprar office es por capricho o para entornos profesionales.



si la licencia del office vale poco cash vale la pena comprarla

cierto que el Open Office (o como se llame ahora) para lo tipico cumple pero el office de mocosoft mejor

lo malo que todo dios usa la suite de mocosoft


----------



## r@in (Domingo a la(s) 9:49 PM)

Lo he probado en el portátil nuevo que he configurado y con un i7 y 16 Gb de RAM va muy fluido, como se podría esperar.
Tiene detalles que me han gustado y otras cosas que me han rayado un poco. Pero solo lo he usado unas horas.
De momento con W10 estoy satisfecho y no voy a cambiar en mis portátiles, que encima tienen unos años y en teoría no se puede instalar el 11. igual me lo salto y paso directamente al W12.


----------



## NormanMan (Martes a la(s) 1:57 PM)

r@in dijo:


> Lo he probado en el portátil nuevo que he configurado y con un i7 y 16 Gb de RAM va muy fluido, como se podría esperar.
> Tiene detalles que me han gustado y otras cosas que me han rayado un poco. Pero solo lo he usado unas horas.
> De momento con W10 estoy satisfecho y no voy a cambiar en mis portátiles, que encima tienen unos años y en teoría no se puede instalar el 11. igual me lo salto y paso directamente al W12.



escribe panel de control en el buscador, aun lo tiene?







desde windows vista que lo siguen teniendo, cada vez con menos opciones pero ahí está.


----------



## r@in (Ayer a la(s) 7:50 AM)

NormanMan dijo:


> escribe panel de control en el buscador, aun lo tiene?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni idea, no tuve tiempo de profundizar.
Ni siquiera revisé el inicio ni el bloatware, ya que el portátil era nuevo y no tenia problemas de rendimiento.
No obstante se chupaba 7 Gb de RAM .


----------



## bangkoriano (Ayer a la(s) 12:04 PM)

NormanMan dijo:


> escribe panel de control en el buscador, aun lo tiene?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si le das en la pestaña superior derecha puedes ampliar las opciones seleccionando iconos pequeños o grandes.


----------



## Andr3ws (Ayer a la(s) 12:24 PM)

En Windows 11 el porno se ve mejor. Corred insensatos......


----------



## Rextor88 (Ayer a la(s) 7:16 PM)

NormanMan dijo:


> dudo que sean robadas, recuerdo cuando robaban tarjetas de credito y los ladrones compraban licencias de ubisoft pero no creo que este sea el caso



Sí que pueden ser robadas, como ya he explicado.


----------



## NormanMan (Ayer a la(s) 9:06 PM)

r@in dijo:


> Ni idea, no tuve tiempo de profundizar.
> Ni siquiera revisé el inicio ni el bloatware, ya que el portátil era nuevo y no tenia problemas de rendimiento.
> No obstante se chupaba 7 Gb de RAM .



esa RAM se la coge windows como caché pero no la usa, cuanta mas RAM tiene disponible el equipo, mas se coge en caché. Te enseño una imagen de un equipo con el que estoy ahora


----------



## r@in (Ayer a la(s) 9:44 PM)

NormanMan dijo:


> esa RAM se la coge windows como caché pero no la usa, cuanta mas RAM tiene disponible el equipo, mas se coge en caché. Te enseño una imagen de un equipo con el que estoy ahora



Menudo pepinaco te gastas. Debe volar.


----------



## NormanMan (Ayer a la(s) 9:47 PM)

r@in dijo:


> Menudo pepinaco te gastas. Debe volar.



no es mio, es de un cliente


----------

